# Do you two ever plan on having sex?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Or does it just happen in the heat of the moment?


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope would be a better word than plan. 

No, we never plan and we never 'ask'. I ask with a massage.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

We plan and also respond to the heat of the moment. We also seduce each other, tease and get one another so worked up that one of us is about to burst.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Sometimes during the day, my husband will tell me he wants to make love when he comes home. I don't know if that counts as planning.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmmm.... we almost always have sex, so we would more likely plan on not having it sometimes. However, we each or both go out of our way once in awhile to plan something awesome, like a night at a hotel, or candlelight and oils on the frontroom floor.... we plan special sex.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I personally prefer spontaneous sex. There has been only one time we "planned" and he announced that he wanted to have sex one more time before I left for basic.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I would like to plan for it more. I would like for it to be a sure thing, and not spending the day hoping against hope and then being at the mercy of whatever my wife feels at the moment.

When I tell my wife this, she says something like, yeah, but what if I don't want to then, you'll just get mad, etc.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

It just happens.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

With toddlers? It's normally planned for when their sleeping. (When not preggy that is)


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I plan on having sex. My wife plans to turn it down.


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> I plan on having sex. My wife plans to turn it down.


Haha.....sorry. Had to chuckle at this. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

In the good times it was always spontaneous. I really don't like planned sex, it just seems so mechanical. But I realize for those couples with kids who are still having sex it can be essential


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I prefer heat of the moment, my wife finds that planning sex helps her. 

So for the past month or two, I just let her surprise me even though she schedules sex into her day (we both get what we want that way). That is I don't know her schedule so it's feels more like a heat of the moment.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

A little of both. Sometimes it is planned but then sometimes we become opportunistic, "Hey the baby is down for a nap and school is not out for another thirty min." Yeah love those moments


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not planned per say. It's expected and until someone says I'm too tired or sick. Sometimes I will state I need sex like now or I will tell hubby when we get home no matter what time...he has a top notch bj coming his way. 

We might have a conversation about sex and try to make it happen. Not always guaranteed.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ours pretty much has to be 100% planned or it would not happen. I don't like it that way, at all, but I know its tue only thing we can do right now. If one of us (usually me) doesn't make a plan and make the other person know that plan (let's do it later after kids are in bed) it wont happen. Also, my biggest gripe in the bedroom dept with my husband is that he never seems to "get" when I am in the mood. I don't know if I am bad at communicating it, he is bad at receiving the message...prob a mix of both..
but if I don't hit him in the head with a frying pan, per se, he will not get it. So I have resorted to removing the romance if I want to get laid and just telling him - hey, 9:30pm, we will be having sex, be there. I used to be majorly turned off by having to do this but I have learned how to get over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I plan it and he thinks it's spontaneous. Lol


----------

